# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Disa këshilla të ekspertëve për të shmangur stresin

## RaPSouL

Fillimi i javës mund t’iu gjejë të lodhur e të stresuar. Ideja që do të riktheheni mes rrëmujës së zyrës, zhurmave dhe urdhrave, ju bën që të mbuloheni dhe të mos dëshironi asgjë më shumë se ngrohtësinë e shtratit tuaj. E rëndësishme është që të shmangni stresin dhe të ndiqni disa këshilla të ekspertëve. Rregulli kryesor është të evitoni parregullsinë në tavolinën tuaj të punës. E dobishme do të ishte të kishit gjithmonë diçka të kuqe, ngjyrë e energjisë. Së dyti është mirë që të shkëputeni çdo një orë pesë minuta nga puna. Kjo do t’ju ndihmojë që të rinisni gjithçka me më shumë energji. Ndiqni disa rregulla shumë të thjeshta për të luftuar atë që ekspertët kanë filluar ta klasifikojnë si një sindromë të vërtetë. Dhe shfaqja e stresit mund të sjellë edhe probleme të tjera shëndetësore dhe psikologjike.
_Simptomat dhe shkaktarët_
Simptomat janë disa duke filluar nga dhimbja e kokës, dhimbja e mesit, në lodhje kronike dhe për shumicën vuajtja nga klaustrofobia. Shkaktarët janë të shumtë, duke filluar që nga gjendja psikologjike, punë e rëndë deri te marrëdhëniet e tendosura me kolegët. Ekspertët japin disa këshilla.
*1*- Kujdesuni për zyrën apo për vendin e punës si për dhomën tuaj të gjumit. Të dobishme do të ishin vazot me lule ngjyrë të kuqe, e cila është shumë energjike.
*2*- Krijoni marrëdhënie të mira me kolegët dhe me shefat. Mundohuni të flisni ngadalë dhe më pak, në të kundërt do të krijoni shumë antipati në ambientin e punës.
*3*- Mësoni artin e “shkëputjes”: t’i lejosh vetes pesë minuta pushim pas çdo një ore pune, kjo do t’ju ndihmojë shumë që të rifreskoni trurin dhe të rinisni punën me më shumë energji. Të bësh një shëtitje, një telefonatë ndonjë shoku apo shoqeje, të dëgjoni pak muzikë etj. Dobia e pushimit mes punës është vërtetuar nga shumë studime në këtë fushë.
*4*- Mësohuni të thoni Jo, nuk bëhet fjalë që të refuzoni të punoni, por nëse keni shumë punë, duhet të vendosni se cilat gjëra janë primare.
*5*- Duhet të lëvizni shumë shpesh, në mënyrë që të mos rrini për shumë kohë në të njëjtin pozicion. Kjo do t’ju shkaktonte probleme me tendosjen e muskujve dhe me qarkullimin e gjakut. Bëni pak sport, shtrini qafën, këmbët dhe pas punës mësohuni të dilni dhe të argëtoheni me aktivitete që përfshijnë edhe fizikun.
*6*- Mësoni të qeshni dhe të bëni shaka në punë. Tregoni ndonjë barcaletë, dërgoni dhe merrni e-mail nga shokët tuaj.
*7*- Duhet të mendoheni përpara se të thoni diçka të rëndësishme që mund të ofendojë një nga kolegët tuaj. Kur ndodheni në situatë të sikletshme, arma më e mirë është heshtja.
*8*- Nëse nuk keni një lloj veshjeje të përcaktuar nga vendi i punës, të veshësh rroba të rehatshme do t’ju ndihmonte shumë. Nuk është e thënë që të rrini tërë kohës të krekosur, apo dhe në majë të takave, kjo do t’ju shkaktonte shumë siklete.
*9*- Gjatë punës tuaj mundohuni të bëni dhe ndonjë punë të lehtë fizike, kjo do t’ju ndihmojë që të mbani trupin tuaj në formë.
*10*- Mbani gjithnjë një krem për duart, për të bërë një masazh të thjeshtë. Do të shikoni se do të ndjeheni shumë më të lehtësuar.

_Disa këshilla të ekspertëve për të shmangur stresin në punë_

*1*- Kujdesuni për zyrën apo për vendin e punës
*2*- Krijoni marrëdhënie të mira me kolegët dhe me shefat
*3*- Lejoji vetes pesë minuta pushim pas çdo një ore pune
*4*- Vendosni se cilat gjëra janë primare në punë
*5*- Mos rrini për shumë kohë në të njëjtin pozicion
*6*- Mësoni të qeshni dhe të bëni shaka në punë
*7*- Vishni rroba të rehatshme dhe të përshtatshme
*8*- Mbani gjithnjë një krem për duart

_Migrena, sëmundja neurologjike më e përhapur_
Migrena është sëmundja më e përhapur neurologjike në vendet e zhvilluara. Ajo kap shifrën mbi 10% të popullsisë dhe çdokush mund të provojë migrenën, megjithatë trashëgimia genetike dhe faktorë të tjerë socialë kanë një ndikim të rëndësishëm. Kryesisht preken moshat 20 deri në 50 vjeç, veçanërisht femrat. Të rinjtë, vajzat dhe djemtë ndikohen nga shumë simptoma paralajmëruese deri në këtë moshë. Pas pubertetit, tek 1/3 e femrave dhe meshkujve shfaqet migrena për shkak të ndryshimeve hormonale Femrat janë veçanërisht të prekura gjatë ditëve të paraardhjes së menstruacioneve si dhe gjatë tre muajve të parë të shtatzënisë apo menopauzës. Nuk ka një kurë të përcaktuar por vendoset një trajtim mjekësor që ndihmon.

_Lodhja dhe stresi shkak për pagjumësi_
Pagjumësia fillon nga mendimet e tepërta për të nesërmen, probleme, mosfunksionimi në punë, lodhje, dobësi, depresion etj., dhe kjo mënyrë e vazhdueshme e të menduarit shkakton çrregullimet e gjumit. Si pasojë e këtyre trysnive, personi fillon të obsesojë mbas gjumit deri sa kthehet në një pamundësi, ankth dhe se fundi në një fobi. Nga ana e tyre çrregullimet e gjumit përfshijnë disomnite dhe parasomnite. Në disomnite, siç janë insomnia (pagjumësia) dhe hipersomnia, simptoma kryesore është çrregullimi i sasisë dhe cilësisë së gjumit të bërë. Në parasomnitë, siç janë tmerrimi në gjumë, urinimi në shtrat dhe të ecurit në gjumë, simptoma kryesore është një ngjarje e pazakontë që çrregullon gjumin. Prandaj këshilla e parë është të relaksoheni dhe të jeni të qetë.

_Aktiviteti fizik menaxhues i stresit_
Aktiviteti i rregullt fizik është një nga teknikat më efektive të menaxhimit të stresit. Në një rast tjetër shkruaj diçka që të bën të rrëfesh të fshehtat e tua. Janë veprime normale për të qenë pastaj i qetë. Kjo mund t’iu ndihmojë të relaksoheni. Punët vullnetare në shërbim të të tjerëve do ju ndihmojnë të dobësoni stresin. Frekuentoni qendra relaksimi ku përfshihen, ushtrime për frymëmarrjen, ushtrime për qetësimin e muskujve, masazhe trupi, aromaterapi, joga dhe ushtrime tradicionale kineze. Por janë edhe disa aktivitete që njihen pak, si të mësosh si të qetësosh trupin tënd përmes vetëhipnotizimit, të meditosh, praktiko ushtrime imagjinare, dëgjo muzikë qetësuese dhe shoqërohu me njerëz që dinë të bëjnë humor. E rëndësishme është të reduktoni sasinë e stresit në jetën tuaj.

_Stresi godet zemrën dhe qarkullimin e gjakut_
Stresi mund të ketë një ndikim serioz në shëndetin tuaj, sidomos nëse ai bëhet kronik. Ai godet zemrën dhe qarkullimin e gjakut, sistemin nervor dhe atë imunitar. Shkakton dhimbje gjymtyrësh, ankth e vështirësi në të kuptuar. Të gjitha këto shkaktojnë probleme të dobësimit të arterieve të gjakut, diabetit, astmës, probleme në marrëdhëniet me njerëzit dhe sjellje e vakët në shkollë apo punë. Kur ju jeni të stresuar, trupi juaj çliron hormone që shpeshtojnë frymëmarrjen dhe rrahjet e zemrës, dhe japin një vërshim energjish. I gjithë trupi përgatitet të përballet me rrezikun. Kjo njihet si “lufta për luftë”, reagimi në gjendje stresi. Ky reagim në fakt varet nga situata ku ndodheni, kur situata stresuese kalon, trupi kthehet në gjendjen e tij normale.

Mare nga _TiranaObserver_

----------


## kleo_al

O shoku RaPSoul ti a po kerko ndihme apo po bon copy paste ato qe shef neper internet mer?

----------


## RaPSouL

> O shoku RaPSoul ti a po kerko ndihme apo po bon copy paste ato qe shef neper internet mer?


Nese ke probleme me stresin , do ishte mire tu permbahesh keshillave lart , qe i kan shkruar ekspertet , le te jet problemi im se ai i bej copy apo si , ok  :shkelje syri: 

Gjith te mirat.

----------


## land

Do te heqesh stresin,bej sa me shume sex.........hej kjo vlen per te martuarit e

----------


## -Alda-

Kleo nese ste pelqen pse futesh te lexosh?

Apo ai ishte mendimi  yt rreth stresit?

----------


## kleo_al

Nuk eshte se me pelqen apo jo.Ky eshte forum qe secili te japi mendimet.Un hyra dhe e pash si tem se doja te jepja nji mendimin tim.
Po cfar mendimi te jap kur ky ka hap googlen dhe i ka kopju aty.Nuk e kam vetem per kete tem shif dhe temen tjeter qe ka hap per Enverin.E ka mush aty me kopjime te marra nga interneti.Sdi cfare te them

----------


## xfiles

keshillat jane mese te drejta, ce do qe nuk arrin ti permbahesh dot te gjthave, veçanerisht ne nje ambient pune shume te stresuar. 
Nga te gjitha ato pikat piken 4 dhe 10 nuk e praktikoj, 10 sepse nuk me kishte shkuar ndonjehere neper mend, edhe pse nje shoqja ime e punes e perdor kremin per duart, kurse pika 4 eshte pak e veshtire ti thuash shefit JO se jam i zene, eshte ai qe vendos prioritetin e aktiviteteve  :buzeqeshje: .

Pajtohem me billy the kid se seksi eshte me efikasi per çiftet, po ne beqot nuk e kemi ate lluks  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Zombi

Rapsoul te lumte, me duhej nje teme si kjo  :shkelje syri: 

Mirgena shkakton stresin apo stresi shkaton migrenen?! 




Ps: Si mund te gjej tema ne kete forum, me opcionin *kerko temen* nuk me del asgje?! Me falni qe dola nga tema.

----------


## land

Asnjera nuk e shkakton tjetren,eshte nje semundje e pasherueshme,bezdisese dhe e pa rezikshme.......sigurisht qe mund te permiresohesh.

----------


## RaPSouL

> Rapsoul te lumte, me duhej nje teme si kjo 
> 
> Mirgena shkakton stresin apo stresi shkaton migrenen?! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps: Si mund te gjej tema ne kete forum, me opcionin *kerko temen* nuk me del asgje?! Me falni qe dola nga tema.


LoL kush na qenka kjo Mirgena  :ngerdheshje:  hehe shaka.

PS: Sa i perket kerkeses tek kerko nuk kerkohen vetem temat por te gjith ato tema qe e permbajn ate fjale apo fjali qe e ke shkruar , pra ti nxjer te gjitha ato , nese e din saktesish se ku mund te gjindet ajo teme , ateher ke menyren e avancuar dhe ke disa opcione shtes per te gjetur tamam at teme.

Gjith te mirat.

----------


## augusta b

Ups!gabim!Nuk kam pare asnje ekspert te mos kete stress!

----------


## Zombi

> Asnjera nuk e shkakton tjetren,eshte nje semundje e pasherueshme,bezdisese dhe e pa rezikshme.......sigurisht qe mund te permiresohesh.


Pasi qe Migrena ishte tek kjo teme andaj me beri pershtypje! Keshtu me tha dhe mjeku. Po flm per fjalet shpresedhense, do te sherohem pas 50-ve  :shkelje syri: 



Rapsoul, asgje sme del, mbase s'ka teme per Migrenen! (Jo Migenen)

----------


## land

> Pasi qe Migrena ishte tek kjo teme andaj me beri pershtypje! Keshtu me tha dhe mjeku. Po flm per fjalet shpresedhense, do te sherohem pas 50-ve


Zombie,sexi ndihmon dhe per te hequr dhe dhimbjen e kokes,nuk e di a ta ka thene doktori........megjithate nuk ta keshilloj sexin nese nuk je e martuar.........sexi me shume persona ti shton problemet dhe pasoja shtohet dhimbja e kokes

----------


## Zombi

Ndersa une mendoj qe sexi as nuk ndihmon as nuk ben te kunderten, jane dy gjera krejtesisht te ndryshme.

Per stresin  jam dakord   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Aerial

Nuk e di se ku jetoni ju, por e di se shkaktare stresi eshte edhe vendi se ku jetoni. Nese marrim Kosoven si shembull dhe shoqrine e saj si objekt studimi, tani aty stresi eshte ne maksimum. Statusi i pazgjidhur, papunsia, krimi, korrupsioni etj etj. jane disa nga elementet qe tek secili individ shkaktojne stres e demoralizim. Te rite aty jane ne nje rremuje te vertete. Ata cdo dite shohin lluks ne tv dhe mjerim ne realitetin ku jetojne... eshte me te vertete e veshtire. Me tutje, per ta ndihmuar edhe me tej kete gjendje jane ngjarjet e fundit dhe kendej po flitet shume edhe per nje lufte te mundshme. Tani edhe cmimi i bukes eshte rritur.

Besoj, ngjashem eshte edhe ne viset shqiptare. Perderisa ne perendim qendrojne me mire. 

Kisha propozu qe secili me tregu se prej cka stresohet me se shumti, edhe ne kete fushe veprimi sa na lejohet me shkemby eksperiencat edhe me pa mundesite e zgjidhjeve se problemeve... ndoshta edhe nuk eshte tema e duhur, mirpo ktu po flitet per stresin.

Gjitha t'mirat

----------


## xfiles

> Zombie,sexi ndihmon dhe per te hequr dhe dhimbjen e kokes,nuk e di a ta ka thene doktori........megjithate nuk ta keshilloj sexin nese nuk je e martuar.........sexi me shume persona ti shton problemet dhe pasoja shtohet dhimbja e kokes


nuk jam dakord, kur ke dhimbje koke nuk eshte i keshillueshem, perkundrazi, ndonjehere te vjen dhimbja e kokes.

----------


## land

Xfiles,provoje kur te ze dhimbja e kokes dhe pastaj ajde te flasim.

----------


## xfiles

> Xfiles,provoje kur te ze dhimbja e kokes dhe pastaj ajde te flasim.


Une flas per dhimbje koke te mirfillte, jo stres.
Megjithate do e provoj e do te them. Por do duhet te presesh shume per pergjigjen  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## Aerial

Seksi, ne mase te madhe ka lidhje shume te ngushte me stresin. Dinamika ne te cilen sot jetojme, shoqeria, tv, evoluimi i bukurise femrore (zbulimi i saj) jane disa elemente ne t'cilat ka bazament edhe stresi. Po flas per mashkujt konkretisht, marrim nje shembull te thjeshte. Ti patjeter se je pjese e nje shoqeria. Aty flitet per gjithcka, ne kete konekst edhe per seksin. Te gjithe shoket tu shpalosin dicka nga jeta seksuale... perderisa ti nuk ke c'te shpalosesh, je ne nje stres te plote. Ngjashem ndosh edhe me femrat, edhe pse trajtimi i kesaj teme aty do t'jete me kompleks.

Thjesht, seksi eshte ilac per shume elemente stresore.

ta kisha rekomandu xfiles, puno ne kete drejtim :P

----------


## Morning star

> Migrena, sëmundja neurologjike më e përhapur
> Migrena është sëmundja më e përhapur neurologjike në vendet e zhvilluara. Ajo kap shifrën mbi 10% të popullsisë dhe çdokush mund të provojë migrenën, megjithatë trashëgimia genetike dhe faktorë të tjerë socialë kanë një ndikim të rëndësishëm. Kryesisht preken moshat 20 deri në 50 vjeç, veçanërisht femrat. Të rinjtë, vajzat dhe djemtë ndikohen nga shumë simptoma paralajmëruese deri në këtë moshë. Pas pubertetit, tek 1/3 e femrave dhe meshkujve shfaqet migrena për shkak të ndryshimeve hormonale Femrat janë veçanërisht të prekura gjatë ditëve të paraardhjes së menstruacioneve si dhe gjatë tre muajve të parë të shtatzënisë apo menopauzës. Nuk ka një kurë të përcaktuar por vendoset një trajtim mjekësor që ndihmon


Migrena a eshte dhimbje koke??
nese eshte e atille atehere duhet te vizitohem se ka nja 1 jave qe me dhemb koka.. me cmendi.

----------

